# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  project HDB for shrimps

## veggie

hi all this will be my virgin post of my tank & shrimps. DUE to the bro (you know who you are) lol...

ok just to cut it short I am setting up a 2ft 4 tier HDB flat for my crs, bds, kk, PRL (mff). so got someone to make me a 2ft by 1.5ft by 1ft rack. but will be setting up 3 tank 1st, before adding 1 more later on due to $$$. 

rack; 2ft 4 tier rack X1
tank; 2 (2ftX1.5X1) 1 (2ftX1X1) all the tank will be patration
filter; 1 eheim 2217, 2 eheim 2211, 1 eheim 2036, X4 UGF
chiller; hailea aqua medic 1/4 HP
deco; small DW
plant; glosso, japan hair grass, us fissidens & mini pelle
soil; mosura soil + ADA2 powder
meida; ADA bio rio, eheim media, ADA bater ball, mosura old sea mud,
light; DIY T5 lightset "each tier 2tube T5 light" is that enough for glosso???
extra; CO2 set, sercet wepon which is coming today evening.


please bare with me as i am not very good in posting. i will update the pic once my stuff is here by this week.
please come quick hand damm icthy lol...
stay tune

----------


## rcw

cheers! support you, do post upgrading in progress pics  :Smile:

----------


## rolex

Looks like another big project in the making.
Hope to see more pictures and update soon.

----------


## bai

Wow big project.........waiting for your picture........must go your house to see soon.....hehe :Grin:

----------


## avex30

:Surprised:  still got mosura soil???? where the heck it come from???

----------


## gryphon

Wah big project, next time must climb ladder at your house  :Smile: 
Can't wait to see MFF PRLs 
Finally get to see you post  :Razz:

----------


## newlife

Wah Tua Tua Rack project man...
Update Update hor....

----------


## Kenng

Wow big project coming, just like the mood of waiting for great movies to come.
Will wait for the mff PRL pictures, heard they are good and reasonably priced.

----------


## veggie

sorry bro, will be update the pic soon cause today go for my IPPT test (nearly kill me, legs still cramp ) that why never go and collect my stuff yet.

----------


## veggie

> Wow big project.........waiting for your picture........must go your house to see soon.....hehe


 
where got big? compare to your's??? lol.... mine only 2ft nia ley. your's 3ft lor. sure but got to wait 1st cause now only have my canister with me only. rack and tank is coming by next weekend. soil also not in yet, but should be able to collect by next weekend too.

----------


## veggie

> Wow big project coming, just like the mood of waiting for great movies to come.
> Will wait for the mff PRL pictures, heard they are good and reasonably priced.


lol... as for the MFF haven't really taken any pic of them yet. here is the pic i have taken when i just got them.

----------


## veggie

i can't upload my pic man. can anyone help me???

----------


## Jianyuan

Try hosting your images on a image hosting site, then paste the links here or something? not too sure on it too =/

Would love to see your set up when its done.
Where did you order your mosura soil from btw?

----------


## reiner09

> Try hosting your images on a image hosting site, then paste the links here or something? not too sure on it too =/
> 
> Would love to see your set up when its done.
> Where did you order your mosura soil from btw?


 yeah..kind of curious where did you get your mosura soil from too..kind of difficult to find..

----------


## veggie

> Try hosting your images on a image hosting site, then paste the links here or something? not too sure on it too =/
> 
> Would love to see your set up when its done.
> Where did you order your mosura soil from btw?



i am getting it from petmart. but he told me will come by this weekend but still no news yet

----------


## Jianyuan

Oh i see, maybe i'll go help you bug him for mosura soil too :P

----------


## gryphon

Bro how are you connecting 3 canisters to 1 chiller? Hope this setup can help in your KK breeding

----------


## veggie

> Bro how are you connecting 3 canisters to 1 chiller? Hope this setup can help in your KK breeding


Bro gryphon, that why I say it a secret lol... Btw will be collecting my secret tools tomorrow. Hope I can upload my pic. FYI I am a computer nut that why I can't upload my pic using host webpage. Will bug my friend to teach me. LOL....

----------


## veggie

Oh ya btw it is 4 canister + 1 chiller

----------


## veggie

> Oh i see, maybe i'll go help you bug him for mosura soil too :P



Yes please, bug Ben faster bring in. I just pester him yesterday only. Lol....

----------


## lizhien

bro, faster post pics! Can't wait!

----------


## veggie

http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/veggiewake/

haha... here is my sercet tools. the SS pipe. thanks to bro avex30, ohh ya thanks to the helpful bro here grypon & cheetf for teaching me how to used photobucket, lol.....

----------


## Jianyuan

You going to diy overflow pipes for your tanks?

----------


## bai

help you post the picture.


Hope to see your whole setup soon......hehehe :Grin:  Big Big Project.

----------


## eviltrain

waaa. 3 tubes wor~~~ looks so professional~~~

----------


## lizhien

How will it work?

----------


## veggie

> help you post the picture.
> 
> 
> Hope to see your whole setup soon......hehehe Big Big Project.


Thanks bro bai, lol.... Where got big? Compare to your?

----------


## veggie

> waaa. 3 tubes wor~~~ looks so professional~~~


Haha.... Not pro la, just want to cut cost and more tank only mah

----------


## veggie

> How will it work?


Will Connect the ss pipe to 1 chiller n 1 canister to chill 3 tank, if it work well will link up one more tank.

----------


## Ronaldlim

Where to get the pipe huh?tks

----------


## lizhien

> Will Connect the ss pipe to 1 chiller n 1 canister to chill 3 tank, if it work well will link up one more tank.


bro, so i'm guessing these are your cooling coils? chilled water will pass through the pipes and radiate the coolness into the tank's water?

----------


## eviltrain

> bro, so i'm guessing these are your cooling coils? chilled water will pass through the pipes and radiate the coolness into the tank's water?



不用懷疑，就是這樣。哈哈。

----------


## reiner09

interesting way to cool the tank..have totally no idea on how to connect it..must 拜师 already..

----------


## Jianyuan

Will be looking forward to your update. Keen to learn more before i set up my rack too.

----------


## veggie

> interesting way to cool the tank..have totally no idea on how to connect it..must 拜师 already..


just to make it simple, so it will be just like that. 1st tank to Canister to chiller then to my 1st ss pipe then to the 2nd ss pipe then back to my 1st tank. Aiya don't really know how to explain it. But it will be the same as bro avex30 setup. Just that I am chilling 3 tank that all. BRO AVEX30 COME AND EXPLAIN IT. Lol.... He is the one who teach me

----------


## lizhien

Saw his thread. Power. An elegant solution to a not simple problem. But your canister/pump will have to be powerful enough to drive the water through the chiller and through the 3x SS curves. This is mind boggling.

----------


## veggie

Why I will do it is because if any of the tanks got problem, I don't have to worry about my shrimps all I have to do is just take them out of that tank and house it in another tank from that whole setup. At 1st I am thinking of doing overflow, but after seeing most of my friend who is doing over flow system if one tank got problem all will kana, so that why I choses this setup.

----------


## veggie

> Saw his thread. Power. An elegant solution to a not simple problem. But your canister/pump will have to be powerful enough to drive the water through the chiller and through the 3x SS curves. This is mind boggling.


Yup for the 2217 there will be no media in it so it more then enough for it cause the max for it is 1.7m n my setup is just 1.5m in height. Btw it just 2 ss pipe for now

----------


## Jianyuan

Come on Bro Avex30, come in and explain the wonderful mechanism behind the SS pipes !  :Very Happy: 
Anyway. How much does it costs to get the SS pipe. Im keen on getting one too.

----------


## gryphon

> Yup for the 2217 there will be no media in it so it more then enough for it cause the max for it is 1.7m n my setup is just 1.5m in height. Btw it just 2 ss pipe for now


From what I gather, 2217 is used primary to drive the chilled water, from the top tank to the chiller and through the bottom tank's SS pipe then through the middle tank's SS pipe and back to the top tank.
Above is based on 3 tanks, I don't know your 4th future tank is top most or at the bottom. 
Your 2211s and 2036 are used for individual tanks' filter canisters.

----------


## veggie

> Come on Bro Avex30, come in and explain the wonderful mechanism behind the SS pipes ! 
> Anyway. How much does it costs to get the SS pipe. Im keen on getting one too.


Just pm me cause I don't think it very nice to post in the tread

----------


## reiner09

hey bro veggie, i think i roughly understand how this work..it's very smart..probably this will come into use in the future, if i have more than 1 tank..one thing about the SS pipes,is it easily available in singapore?

----------


## avex30

K i think bro gryphon here how roughly bro tony system is going to fuction and bro eviltrain explain the use of it in his thread also in here the coil use. 

Let me explain my part shrimp hobby is not cheap with setup not to mention the variety of shrimp we want with different parameter. This system was share with me from bro eviltrain. 

1) No money to pay electrical to have 24/7 aircon shrimp room so best cheapest way is this coil system
2) It allow 1 major thing have a few tanks with different parameter setting that is the biggest star point for me (cause currently my above tank is crs in 1 partition and bds in the others. Lower tank is tiger and super tiger) Parameter above and bottom different.
3) It beat having 2 or 3 chiller running in the house now you just have to get a chiller just oversize to crater for it. 
4) It enable 1 thing if 1 tank have problem you can shift your shrimp into another tank to roughly the same parameter. example is let say you have a prl tank and crs tank you can create a partition and immediately move the shrimp over. Hahaha this also enable to fight hydra the nature way heat without resetting the whole tank. (but that you got to brainstorm alittle.)


All in All it is the cheapest solution to the best outcome for this hobby. Beat putting all your eggs in 1 basket (aka sump tank design) 

Cheers all

----------


## merciwash

Very nice idea, was wondering can the chiller run liquid coolent instead of water as the liquid in the tube is not touching the tank water. as the effect should be better.

----------


## avex30

> Very nice idea, was wondering can the chiller run liquid coolent instead of water as the liquid in the tube is not touching the tank water. as the effect is better.


Idea in brainstorming session wahahahahaha that is all i can say well provide i can get my plan approval from CO to shift setup location than than brainstorm come into work  :Razz:  just like a PC water cooling or lquid coolant design  :Smile:

----------


## merciwash

Yap last time i worked as a aircon repair man so that's roughly how they do it for large aquarium. Just not sure what liquid they used for the piping.

----------


## veggie

> hey bro veggie, i think i roughly understand how this work..it's very smart..probably this will come into use in the future, if i have more than 1 tank..one thing about the SS pipes,is it easily available in singapore?


It quiet hard to find due to the type of steel they are using and bending of the pipe too.

----------


## eviltrain

bro veggie will be doing something like mine. all thanks to Bro Avex30 brilliant idea on stainless steel coil cooling.

----------


## avex30

Hahaha bro Alan Stainless steel coil cooling was a poison by.........  :Razz:  you know i know. But setup you are my master architect and m&E consultant (guys in site field should know what i mean) kekekeke nonetheless this is to share share with others whom is interested to have tank racks and family or CO disapprove of shrimp room with 24/7 aircon running. Just like hotel if you cannot afford to stay in even a 3 star one than this is a budget hotel for your shrimps  :Smile:  cheers.

----------


## lizhien

can't wait to see it executed.  :Wink:

----------


## veggie

Haha... My rack will be coming tomorrow,tanks will be coming on sat. Hope to set everything up by next week.

----------


## lizhien

u custom make ur rank and tanks?

----------


## veggie

> u custom make ur rank and tanks?


Yup. Rack and 3 tanks

----------


## Yany

I will be following this thread. Very interesting & I understand M&E  :Wink:

----------


## reiner09

> Yup. Rack and 3 tanks


 woa really big investment eh..it's like project 3 storey bangalow for shrimps..

----------


## avex30

> I will be following this thread. Very interesting & I understand M&E


Glad you understand M&E sis

----------


## veggie

> woa really big investment eh..it's like project 3 storey bangalow for shrimps..


Lol... Not really big investment, cause now I got 2 tank at home both at different place and running on 2 chiller. Bill is on the high side due to running on 2 chiller so now cut to 1 chiller n save space. Cause my parent is making noise, so doing rack can save space and more tanks mah. Haha....

----------


## Xmant

How's the condensation on the tank walls?

----------


## veggie

> How's the condensation on the tank walls?


Haven't set up yet so still don't know

----------


## rascal

will be waiting.. hahha... make sure you post pictures!!! good luck bro!!! Big project!!!!

----------


## BFG

How is the temperature maintained when using this setup? Would the tank with the coil more colder than the one without?

----------


## eviltrain

> How is the temperature maintained when using this setup? Would the tank with the coil more colder than the one without?


dont think will condense because bro veggie is using 8mm glass for his tank

the main tank will be colder than the other 2 tanks. difference might be around 1-1.5 degree. 

example main tank 23 degree, 2nd and 3rd tank chill by the stainless steel coil will be around 24-25 degree C

how i know? hee hee, because im using this method too.

----------


## veggie

Thanks poison king for helping me to explain, lol.... Need to post my pic already. Got most of my stuff ready

----------


## lizhien

quick quick!

----------


## veggie

ok guys still dont know how to show the full pic over here( like what bro bai did for me ). anyway here is most of my stuff for my shrimps HDB.

http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/veggiewake/

----------


## Jianyuan

All looking well, you can commence your project already  :Very Happy:

----------


## bai

Bro Veggie next time you just copy the link of IMG code and paste here can already.
Like what I have told you previously.

Here your picture.

----------


## avex30

You going need a damn ladder to W/C the top and see the shrimps hahahaha

----------


## bai

> You going need a damn ladder to W/C the top and see the shrimps hahahaha


Ya......for my height I think also need to use a chair to see shrimp. Maybe Bro Veggie want to keep his secret shrimp high up there so if anyone go to his place can't see what is it in that tank....hehehe :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## reiner09

Yeah it sooo high up there..think must invest in steps ladder already..guess you will need a strong pump?
But then again if you have kids at home ,the higher the better..at least you can put the most precious up there without worrying that kids might go shrimp catching..

----------


## veggie

Thank bro bai for helping me out on the pics again,and a big thank you to my friend who came over just now to shift my rack. Without you I don't know what to do man.

----------


## veggie

> Yeah it sooo high up there..think must invest in steps ladder already..guess you will need a strong pump?
> But then again if you have kids at home ,the higher the better..at least you can put the most precious up there without worrying that kids might go shrimp catching..


For the whole setup the top is going to be empty for now and my 2217 will be running without media. Btw the max height is 1.7m my highest tank is only 1.5m so it should not be a problem.

----------


## lizhien

interesting tank design! looking forward to seeing ur SS pipes in action!

----------


## newlife

Anyone looking for Mosura Soil....
Colorful came in Liao....
Bro Avex fast hand fast leg took 2 packs when uncle call me last 2 days...

----------


## avex30

> Anyone looking for Mosura Soil....
> Colorful came in Liao....
> Bro Avex fast hand fast leg took 2 packs when uncle call me last 2 days...


Hahaha thanks for the tips off

----------


## veggie

Tomorrow is going to be a big day, setting up my tank as I have wash all the canisters, chiller, SS pipes, UGF, partition is done up. So busy day tomorrow man. Hope to setup and start to cycle the tank before I leave for cruise on wed.

----------


## veggie

> Yeah it sooo high up there..think must invest in steps ladder already..guess you will need a strong pump?
> But then again if you have kids at home ,the higher the better..at least you can put the most precious up there without worrying that kids might go shrimp catching..


Sorry miss out your post, anyway did a 4 tier is because my OC don't allow me to setup so many tank in so many parts of my house. Btw my 2217 is going to run without media inside so it strong enough to push the whole system. As for the step ladder for the time being don't need cause my top tier is empty right now. But when I setup my top tier sure have to get 1 cause I am not very tall.lol.....

----------


## Jianyuan

Put higher harder to net your shrimps haha. Your 4 tier with tank on top tier only at 1.5m?

----------


## veggie

> Put higher harder to net your shrimps haha. Your 4 tier with tank on top tier only at 1.5m?



It about 1.6 so plus the tank it should be 1.9m lol... "Come to think of it damm tall sia." need a 3 step ladder. Lol....

----------


## Jianyuan

haha. maintainence is going to be a pain  :Very Happy:  good luck and have fun setting up tomorrow!!

----------


## gryphon

> Tomorrow is going to be a big day, setting up my tank as I have wash all the canisters, chiller, SS pipes, UGF, partition is done up. So busy day tomorrow man. Hope to setup and start to cycle the tank before I leave for cruise on wed.


Have fun setting up and on the cruise  :Smile:

----------


## yashimoto

wa you put near the window the temp will go up and down when there are hot sun... you dun worry?

----------


## Jianyuan

He has chiller running for his setup. At most it just kicks in more often.

----------


## eviltrain

no la. his location change liao. will be beside a wall.

----------


## veggie

ok time for some update pic sorry guys to let you all wait for so long. wanted to take my time to set it up nicely so not rushing it.anyway here is so pic of what i have done.

DIY netting for my partition( not very nicely done up )


my lego time " hands damm cramp after doing 8 UGF


1st tank up and ready to cycle


2nd tank done up nicer


hope to get my last tank set up by tomorrow so i can cycle them.

----------


## jenlowca

Thanks for sharing

----------


## lizhien

Nice work. Mosura soil i presume? ^^

----------


## veggie

> Nice work. Mosura soil i presume? ^^


Yup yup, M & S size not forgetting new ADA

----------


## lizhien

> Yup yup, M & S size not forgetting new ADA


3 layers huh? May i ask how much soil u used for your setup in total?

----------


## gryphon

> Yup yup, M & S size not forgetting new ADA


Put more layers and it will look like Kuay Lapis.  :Grin:  Then will look very nice
I think your netting for the hole will clog up after some time.
Previously I was also thinking to use UGF for a portion of my tank but I was worried that the soild will break up and also lose its properties very fast.

----------


## reiner09

ooo,nicely done up.. look forward to seei-ing shrimps in there..
by the way how do you do up the partition? what is those black things at the rims of the partition to put your partition in place,is it silicon or just rubber stopper?.. my own partition is done up quite badly actually.. need to copy your method abit..hehehe

----------


## cheetf

Wow looks like everyone got mosura soil. Nice!

----------


## avex30

> Wow looks like everyone got mosura soil. Nice!


New trend??

----------


## veggie

> ooo,nicely done up.. look forward to seei-ing shrimps in there..
> by the way how do you do up the partition? what is those black things at the rims of the partition to put your partition in place,is it silicon or just rubber stopper?.. my own partition is done up quite badly actually.. need to copy your method abit..hehehe


As for my partition I copy bro eviltrain design using air tube hose as stopper, it will just look like silicon

----------


## veggie

> Wow looks like everyone got mosura soil. Nice!


Lol bro cheetf, we are Singaporean mah one buy all buy. Lol... Anyway give up on ADA 2 powder liao

----------


## veggie

> Put more layers and it will look like Kuay Lapis.  Then will look very nice
> I think your netting for the hole will clog up after some time.
> Previously I was also thinking to use UGF for a portion of my tank but I was worried that the soild will break up and also lose its properties very fast.


Ya for the netting on the hole. Have to brush it once in a while, as for the UGF on top of it I put very little soil only

----------


## huizhong

wow i really admire your tank setup! i like the stainless steel pipes idea. but a difference of 1.5 degree from main tank is alot right?
wont condensation happened on the ss pipes? then water dripping on floor?

----------


## gryphon

> wow i really admire your tank setup! i like the stainless steel pipes idea. but a difference of 1.5 degree from main tank is alot right?
> wont condensation happened on the ss pipes? then water dripping on floor?


Can always set main tank to be 23 or 22 deg then the other tanks are still cool enough for CRS
Errr... the stainless steel pipes are in the water  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## yashimoto

TS got any pic of your tank filled up with water and start running????

----------


## huizhong

but if main tank set 22-23, means chiller kicks in very often and bill high also right? 
oh yea sorry i was thinking all the pipes are ss (not enough sleep, can't think properly), haha. 
so the pipes that are outside tanks are rubber tubings? 

any idea where can i get all these done? the 8mm tanks with the partition done up, and ss pipes? any recommended tank maker with good pricing and service to intro? 
thought of changing new tanks.

----------


## eviltrain

> but if main tank set 22-23, means chiller kicks in very often and bill high also right? 
> oh yea sorry i was thinking all the pipes are ss (not enough sleep, can't think properly), haha. 
> so the pipes that are outside tanks are rubber tubings? 
> 
> any idea where can i get all these done? the 8mm tanks with the partition done up, and ss pipes? any recommended tank maker with good pricing and service to intro? 
> thought of changing new tanks.


bro veggie's SS pipe got from Bro Avex30 one. mine too. 

as for the tanks, his partitions are diy. Tanks are custom made.

----------


## huizhong

1 question, can the partition holes be covered by those wire mesh that we use in our kitchen basin to trap big particles?
i saw daiso sells at $2 but the size of the holes i'm pretty sure shrimplets can pass through leh...

----------


## eviltrain

you havent look hard enough. you try find the laundry bag section.hee hee

----------


## huizhong

i was looking through, didn't find. the wire mesh can bend easily and the hole size changes when bend. confirm shrimplets can pass thru.
i was at plaza sing daiso anyway. is it there other other daiso outlets?

----------


## veggie

> i was looking through, didn't find. the wire mesh can bend easily and the hole size changes when bend. confirm shrimplets can pass thru.
> i was at plaza sing daiso anyway. is it there other other daiso outlets?


You try asking the shop keeper there for laundry bag, it the kinda bag that throw into the washing machine

----------


## veggie

hi guys, busy with my kid this few day. anyway here is my update.

cycle with my UGF

----------


## veggie

here is the whole setup



here is my SS pipe, due to the water too low so have to put the rain bar on top of my SS pipe




here is my canisters behind abit messy  :Razz: 


the whole look from behind



will setup my plants and DW next week. stay tune.....

----------


## gryphon

Nicely done bro. Thought you will be putting with the back of the tank closer to the wall

----------


## hyun007

Definitely staying tune for the update.

----------


## reiner09

Nice..this is something to learn..

----------


## newlife

Bro Avex...can start putting stainless steel pipes at LFS for sales.

----------


## avex30

> Bro Avex...can start putting stainless steel pipes at LFS for sales.


Nah Putting in Lfs defeat the purpose of making the setup a budget one. Althought the pipe don't come cheap bu it beat having 2 to 3 chiller n a high electricity bills. There other budget setup like bro ET overflow n bridging system but those are too much engineering for my brains so the lazy men way is this solution haha.

----------


## silane

Hi Veggie,

Is there a noticable water temperature difference of the tanks?

----------


## veggie

> Hi Veggie,
> 
> Is there a noticable water temperature difference of the tanks?



Right now I am not too sure cause I am cycling my tank now. But last week did try out and the different is only 0.3 for all 3 tanks

----------


## silane

I see, 0.3 is insignificant.

----------


## Ark

wah... Very innovative to use the "stainless" tubing. Make me feel like setting up a shrimps rack too. ^.^

----------


## Jianyuan

Dont think. Just do  :Smile:

----------


## veggie

> wah... Very innovative to use the "stainless" tubing. Make me feel like setting up a shrimps rack too. ^.^


Hi bro btw the SS pipe is not stainless pipe. It a marine steel pipe so it will not rust. For stainless steel pipe it won't work and it can't bend to the shape we want. Hope that you guys don't just anyhow buy the stainless pipe to do cause it will RUST.

----------


## Ark

> Hi bro btw the SS pipe is not stainless pipe. It a marine steel pipe so it will not rust. For stainless steel pipe it won't work and it can't bend to the shape we want. Hope that you guys don't just anyhow buy the stainless pipe to do cause it will RUST.


Thank bro veggie for the pointers. Will take note of that.

----------


## GLITH

very nice project going on

----------


## huizhong

> Hi bro btw the SS pipe is not stainless pipe. It a marine steel pipe so it will not rust. For stainless steel pipe it won't work and it can't bend to the shape we want. Hope that you guys don't just anyhow buy the stainless pipe to do cause it will RUST.


so those stainless steel wire mesh will also rust? any harms to shrimps?

----------


## alvinchan80

> so those stainless steel wire mesh will also rust? any harms to shrimps?


Those are actually grade as marine steel.. Unless there are unorthodox sellers..

----------


## veggie

Ok it been awhile seen I update my progress, anyway had been cycling my tank for more then one mth already. But my ammonia is still high due to my new ada soil. Ok time for some update.

----------


## veggie

HDB finally got lights & plants


kiasu me add 3 more canister to my setup


my JHG is doing well after 1 week start to grow shoots liao


tying the narrow java fern on my bio ring


some US fissiden & flame moss tying on bio ring too


OK that all for now will update soon. night everyone

----------


## reiner09

That is very nice 3*2ft.. by the way where did you get that black insulation for the tubes? 
so your setup have at least 2 canisters to 1 tank while 1 chiller runs through 3 tanks?

----------


## veggie

> That is very nice 3*2ft.. by the way where did you get that black insulation for the tubes? 
> so your setup have at least 2 canisters to 1 tank while 1 chiller runs through 3 tanks?


Hi leefhker,for the insulation tube my friend got it for me. So I don't know where he got it, btw I think u must go to those shop that service aircon then can get, cause I tried many hardware shop none sell those hose. As for the setup 2 tanks are running 2 canisters each and 1 is running 3 canisters, so total of 7 canisters but only 4 are running 3 are dummy.

----------


## huizhong

Very nice and expensive setup. High tech!

----------


## gentle

very interesting setup...

i can understand how you chill the top 3 tanks with the metal pipe, but what about the other 5 on first/second floor?

which tank(s) are the inlet and outlet of the chiller+dummy eheim?

----------


## veggie

Not really expensive for my whole setup. Cause some of the things is reuse, such as chiller & my 2211. As for the new stuff most of it I got it at special price hunting around for the cheapest deal. The only thing that kill me is wc, cause now I am using distill water to do wc. Cause my tap water is above 8 ph in my area.

----------


## rolex

Very nice and impressive setup.
Hope your shrimps will reproduce fast and furious.
Happy shrimping all

----------


## veggie

> very interesting setup...
> 
> i can understand how you chill the top 3 tanks with the metal pipe, but what about the other 5 on first/second floor?
> 
> which tank(s) are the inlet and outlet of the chiller+dummy eheim?


For the ss pipe is chilling the top & bottom tank the inlet & outlet is at the middle tank.

----------


## veggie

> very interesting setup...
> 
> i can understand how you chill the top 3 tanks with the metal pipe, but what about the other 5 on first/second floor?
> 
> which tank(s) are the inlet and outlet of the chiller+dummy eheim?


Btw there is only 3 tanks on the rack. 

Top tank is partition into 3, middle tank is partition into 2, as for the last tank is partition into 3 too. And all 3 tank is running on their own inlet & outlet. So is one chiller chill 3 tanks. You take a closer look at the pic you will see all have their own inlet n outlet. Only the middle tank have 2 inlet & 2 outlet only. The rest only have one each

----------


## huizhong

They dun look like 2ft length leh

----------


## veggie

> They dun look like 2ft length leh


Haha.... Cause it quiet empty mah.

----------


## rage

Bro, can pm me the price of the ss pipes? Does it come in one standard size or customise sizes? Thanks.

----------


## veggie

> Bro, can pm me the price of the ss pipes? Does it come in one standard size or customise sizes? Thanks.


Just pm bro avex30 for the price, cause I made mine tru him.

----------


## veggie

by the way for my UGF and my air filter total of 22 outlet running on a HI BLOW 20.

----------


## stormhawk

veggie, nice set up. I originally thought the coils would go into 3 separate tanks per tier. The mess of wires running about the filters and switches, maybe you should look at organizing them nicely? At least your shrimp did not have to ballot for a BTO.  :Laughing: 

By the way, those who are looking for the mesh, just buy the filter bags. I use the ones sold at C328 to modify a small breeding trap. Worked pretty well for tiny fry and shrimplets.

----------


## veggie

hi everyone, long time never update liao. almost 70% of the shrimps have shifted to their HDB liao. hehe..... ok here is some pic

MFF moving to their 3 room flat. ( one tank partition into 3 )


top view


after I put them in for 1/2 hour


love this pcs but sorry pic is a bit blur.


my best pcs. berried again but less then 10 eggs this time round.


ok will post the rest of the later

----------


## veggie

OK here is my BDS

berried mama after 1 week in the tank. thanks to jojoe breeding food GOOD. lol.....


my best pcs


berried mama side view


ok last pic of BDS

----------


## newlife

Your shrimps and tanks is making me real wet !!

----------


## hyun007

> Your shrimps and tanks is making me real wet !!


sounds very PORNY.

----------


## veggie

> Your shrimps and tanks is making me real wet !!


Lol.... Ya very porn man. Btw your's also power lor, just that you never show only.

----------


## huizhong

Very envy of your setup!

----------


## Brucegan2

Im afraid I do not have such a budget to set up like this bro..... :Wink:

----------


## godprint

Really nice stuff

----------


## veggie

> Im afraid I do not have such a budget to set up like this bro.....


set to 

Bro I also budget ley, some canister and the chiller is used from my old tank. By the way save up for very long then setup one

----------


## veggie

> Very envy of your setup!


Huizhong you are setting up soon also right?

----------


## veggie

> Really nice stuff


Thanks godprint, trying I am to keep it simple.

----------


## magpie

Part of your living room is like gallery of shrimp tanks. Very good for de-stress after a long day at work.

----------


## Neondagger

I also want to set up. U think 5k enough? I now studying and taking 2 job for the shrimp hobby

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## veggie

> Part of your living room is like gallery of shrimp tanks. Very good for de-stress after a long day at work.


Lol.... True good for de stress but stay infront of the tank for too long another type of stress will be coming. (oc stress.... ) hehe.....

----------


## veggie

> I also want to set up. U think 5k enough? I now studying and taking 2 job for the shrimp hobby
> 
> In the process of learning. painful but fun!


It more then enough neondagger, just pm or call me will help you out. Cheers....

----------


## huizhong

> Huizhong you are setting up soon also right?


Yes trying to learn from all the sifu here! Still waiting for stuff to arrive then I'll start planning the hose layout. My tank is beside window. No oyama on the side that is beside window so as to get natural sunlight, u think it's feasible? Will chiller be affected or overpowered?

----------


## veggie

> Yes trying to learn from all the sifu here! Still waiting for stuff to arrive then I'll start planning the hose layout. My tank is beside window. No oyama on the side that is beside window so as to get natural sunlight, u think it's feasible? Will chiller be affected or overpowered?


Haha.... For mine still have some light shine in. Don't think it will cause so heat.

----------


## avex30

> I also want to set up. U think 5k enough? I now studying and taking 2 job for the shrimp hobby
> 
> In the process of learning. painful but fun!


Wow 5k for setup?? Cannot imagine if you want start loading shrimp than take up 4 jobs? to have 10k for shrimps?

----------


## reiner09

hee hee bro veggie ..i also setting up hdb for my shrimps but confirm can't match up to yours.. do give me some advise aha. I have a 3tier 2ft stand and 2 tanks for now


by the way .. to set up a 3 tier 2ft (assuming you are a fresh starter). i think at most you need 1.5-2k providing you know how to source well and get things that you only need. 5k is abit....over

----------


## veggie

> hee hee bro veggie ..i also setting up hdb for my shrimps but confirm can't match up to yours.. do give me some advise aha. I have a 3tier 2ft stand and 2 tanks for now
> 
> 
> by the way .. to set up a 3 tier 2ft (assuming you are a fresh starter). i think at most you need 1.5-2k providing you know how to source well and get things that you only need. 5k is abit....over


Sure bro do call me. I am happy to help you out. As what you say it true 5k I can set up like 7 tanks with all high end canister and chiller.

----------


## Kingkong

Hey bro veggie,

Are coming to help me out also when i pm you? Lol

You got some solid shrimps there.

Those bio rings, is that powerhouse stuff?

Man, you guys are miles a head in shrimpkeeping.

----------


## avex30

> Hey bro veggie,
> 
> Are coming to help me out also when i pm you? Lol
> 
> You got some solid shrimps there.
> 
> Those bio rings, is that powerhouse stuff?
> 
> Man, you guys are miles a head in shrimpkeeping.


Hahaha as compare to taiwan we are miles behind them  :Razz:

----------


## Neondagger

Haha thanks. Still got 6 more months I renovating my room to store a 3ft 2tier 

 
In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## magpie

You want to keep Sulawesi shrimps hookup with the CRS tanks with chiller? Sulawesi and CRS shrimps water parameter and temperatures to be kept are totally different. You may need to do some homework and research first.

----------


## avex30

Wow Chiller for sulawesi??

----------


## alvinchan80

Sorry bro veggie, don't mean to hijack your thread..

But bro neondagger, how come the CPU, TV, PS3 & SCV is in the diagram? Are they in the set up also or some monitoring system which you will be hooking to the set up as I know EHEIM Pro3 series can link to CPU..
Sorry, I am just curious...

----------


## avex30

> Sorry bro veggie, don't mean to hijack your thread..
> 
> But bro neondagger, how come the CPU, TV, PS3 & SCV is in the diagram? Are they in the set up also or some monitoring system which you will be hooking to the set up as I know EHEIM Pro3 series can link to CPU..
> Sorry, I am just curious...


Now that you mention isn't it risky to put all those so near to the tanks?? hmm unless he waterproof everything.....

----------


## veggie

> Hey bro veggie,
> 
> Are coming to help me out also when i pm you? Lol
> 
> You got some solid shrimps there.
> 
> Those bio rings, is that powerhouse stuff?
> 
> Man, you guys are miles a head in shrimpkeeping.


 
Haha.... Sure if you are going to going to buy my plane ticket. Those are mr aqua bio ring, I don't have any PH media.

----------


## veggie

> Sorry bro veggie, don't mean to hijack your thread..
> 
> But bro neondagger, how come the CPU, TV, PS3 & SCV is in the diagram? Are they in the set up also or some monitoring system which you will be hooking to the set up as I know EHEIM Pro3 series can link to CPU..
> Sorry, I am just curious...


Haha.... You are always welcome to post here, I think bro neondagger is showing his whole room. Ya sorry but I though Sulawesi shrimps need higher ph and higher temp in order to keep them????

----------


## Neondagger

Ya seen people put the sulawesi on the top and shrimps that need colder temp and lower ph at the bottom with chiller. This way I do not need the chiller to chill 2 tanks ma. The top tank will run a different set of eheim filter from the cabinet to the top tank and back. Thats what I thought. The chiller going through another set of eheim filter that is will be for the second tank. I am aware that sulawesi and crs type need totally different parameter. dun worry not that lousy. 
After thinking what alvin said. I think I going to put the monitor and cpu to the other end of the tank so that it that any leak will not affect my computer. Haha I renovating the whole room. so that it could fit a 2tier 3ft tank. still got long, like 6months till I renovating. So this project still got quite long. even 6months might a short time actually. now counting back. I been in this hobby for almost 3-4months already haha. I want to venture to deep end of this hobby sia but $$$$ haha. Student no money. after that go ns even more no $$$. if I get to choose. I would have a room full of tanks for different shrimps haha. alway dreaming of one. I think everyone agree with me. Now thinking how to design the cabinet so that it nice looking le. no offend but I dun like bare rack. for me looks damn plain. Well since I still have a Long time before the set up. I think I hand this thread back to veggie. O ya the PS3 and SCV is not in danger as I think it's at least 4ft away from the tank and same height as the top tank so I dun think water can shoot that far plus covered by a cabinet. Good idea for the EHEIM Pro3 series haha but I think not cpu la. Probably a laptop to set the timing and all, but no cpu near any hoses after thinking haha. potential death when sleeping see the room flooding with electricity water. I alway thought creating a rack would lbe expensive. Lets say I get everything first hand. a big EHEIM filter to 2 eheim 2213/2217 canister for 1 tank, plus a chiller for the first tank. would take at least $1000 LIAO! 2 tank $2000!!! hmm 2 csytal glass tank 3ft. $800? then plus cabinet DAMAGE about 1k? like 4K liao. Then EHEIM Substrates plus High Grade shrimps. OMG bomb sia. this is the most expensive furniture in my room. not my cpu liao haha. Well since my mother dun support my hobby. thinking is a waste of time and effort. Alway tell me, keep play play can liao. I must support myself. Sorry veggie!!!! I got too engross in typing. enjoying chatting with fellow hobbist! I dun think this hobby would not be the same without fellow hobbist too. hehe  :Smile:  Peace OUT  :Smile: !!!! XOXO Gossip Girls haha

----------


## avex30

dude you going to NS soon why do you want to waste or dump all your hard earn crash in there......... If i were you i wouldn't i rather save it for a rainy days for the NSF time. Just do a simple setup for you to ease your training pressure. Unless you confirm you will be those that can stay out.

----------


## veggie

> Ya seen people put the sulawesi on the top and shrimps that need colder temp and lower ph at the bottom with chiller. This way I do not need the chiller to chill 2 tanks ma. The top tank will run a different set of eheim filter from the cabinet to the top tank and back. Thats what I thought. The chiller going through another set of eheim filter that is will be for the second tank. I am aware that sulawesi and crs type need totally different parameter. dun worry not that lousy. 
> After thinking what alvin said. I think I going to put the monitor and cpu to the other end of the tank so that it that any leak will not affect my computer. Haha I renovating the whole room. so that it could fit a 2tier 3ft tank. still got long, like 6months till I renovating. So this project still got quite long. even 6months might a short time actually. now counting back. I been in this hobby for almost 3-4months already haha. I want to venture to deep end of this hobby sia but $$$$ haha. Student no money. after that go ns even more no $$$. if I get to choose. I would have a room full of tanks for different shrimps haha. alway dreaming of one. I think everyone agree with me. Now thinking how to design the cabinet so that it nice looking le. no offend but I dun like bare rack. for me looks damn plain. Well since I still have a Long time before the set up. I think I hand this thread back to veggie. O ya the PS3 and SCV is not in danger as I think it's at least 4ft away from the tank and same height as the top tank so I dun think water can shoot that far plus covered by a cabinet. Good idea for the EHEIM Pro3 series haha but I think not cpu la. Probably a laptop to set the timing and all, but no cpu near any hoses after thinking haha. potential death when sleeping see the room flooding with electricity water. I alway thought creating a rack would lbe expensive. Lets say I get everything first hand. a big EHEIM filter to 2 eheim 2213/2217 canister for 1 tank, plus a chiller for the first tank. would take at least $1000 LIAO! 2 tank $2000!!! hmm 2 csytal glass tank 3ft. $800? then plus cabinet DAMAGE about 1k? like 4K liao. Then EHEIM Substrates plus High Grade shrimps. OMG bomb sia. this is the most expensive furniture in my room. not my cpu liao haha. Well since my mother dun support my hobby. thinking is a waste of time and effort. Alway tell me, keep play play can liao. I must support myself. Sorry veggie!!!! I got too engross in typing. enjoying chatting with fellow hobbist! I dun think this hobby would not be the same without fellow hobbist too. hehe  Peace OUT !!!! XOXO Gossip Girls haha


Well like what bro avex30 said better hold your bullet after your BMT at lest if you really want to setup. If not no one will take care of the shrimps, they will die of hunger. Cause during BMT you can forget about booking out for the 1st 6 weeks, correct me if I am wrong. Cause during my times is like that, so after that then set up would be a better idea. And like I said don't think you would need 5k for all the stuffs. From what you are getting I think I can set up at max 3k if you really know where to find the stuff. 1k for me I can buy 2 tanks & 4 canisters maybe top up bait more only.

----------


## reiner09

> Well like what bro avex30 said better hold your bullet after your BMT at lest if you really want to setup. If not no one will take care of the shrimps, they will die of hunger. Cause during BMT you can forget about booking out for the 1st 6 weeks, correct me if I am wrong. Cause during my times is like that, so after that then set up would be a better idea.


heh heh now only the 1st 2 weeks are the confinement period.. after that you can book out for every weekends provided you don't get extras or allocated for guard duty (for the weekends) .. then again for that 2 weeks you probably need someone to look out for you in case anything happens..
It will be advisable for you to start on this project only after you get posted out from bmt to units or training schools as you will have more time on your hand ( can take off/leave and ...........chao keng abit <== just joking but possible..)

good luck for your enlistment neon..because i ord lo hehehe (just this year though..)

----------


## huizhong

No need confinement. My 1st 2weeks atc C for 4 days. Book in and out every other day. Haha. But very xiong for enhanced batch if keep atc C. Everything also dunno, need to catch up, very Cham(poor thing)

----------


## veggie

Hi all due to major crash on my HDB so resetting my tanks, that why so long no up date. Anyway it up and running now. Here is some of the stuff it have change

Soil : crimson breeder soil for 2 tanks & 1 tank set up with elos soil
Chiller system : hailea HS66 
Pump : eheim 2000
Light set : T5 4 tubes, T8 2 tubes (ADA light tube), eviltrain DIY led light set ( lol... Thanks bro )
Media : ADA bio rio, eheim subtrate pro & mech
Plants : narrow fern on bio ring ( thanks bro gryphon ) mini fissdien on DW, bobitise on DW. Glosso & jap hg
Extra : 2 HOF for my partition tank, lily pipe, co2 system for 2 tanks
Took out the UGF & sponge filter.

Ok will try to post some pic when I am free.
Me

----------


## veggie

Here is some new stuff as I reset

----------


## stormhawk

I'm curious on your tank layout, especially the uppermost one. The Hailea chiller comes with an external probe?

----------


## veggie

> I'm curious on your tank layout, especially the uppermost one. The Hailea chiller comes with an external probe?


When I go back I will take a pic and show you. Btw it does not come with external probe.

----------


## darrentyl

Tony, seems like the same after my last visit to your place leh.

Only difference is the upgrade of your chiller.

Haha

----------


## veggie

Lol.... Darren Please check my 1st post. Different la. When you came the last time it already reset liao. Haha....

----------


## jas crs

Veggie, you still using the ss pipe system? if using haliea 150a for 2 tanks of 2ft in ss pipe, whether enough power to chill both tanks?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Veggie, you still using the ss pipe system? if using haliea 150a for 2 tanks of 2ft in ss pipe, whether enough power to chill both tanks?


I am using Hailea 28A (150A equivalent) on 2 tanks of 2ft (60x30x36cm)... It is enough with a difference of 0.5deg between the 2 tanks...

----------


## jas crs

> I am using Hailea 28A (150A equivalent) on 2 tanks of 2ft (60x30x36cm)... It is enough with a difference of 0.5deg between the 2 tanks...


Bro alvinchan80, you also using ss pipe? I thinking of getting ss pipe then i can decom one of the chiller.

----------


## veggie

> Veggie, you still using the ss pipe system? if using haliea 150a for 2 tanks of 2ft in ss pipe, whether enough power to chill both tanks?


Yes it will be enough to chill 2 tank. Btw yes I am still using SS pipe for my set up

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro alvinchan80, you also using ss pipe? I thinking of getting ss pipe then i can decom one of the chiller.


Yes I am... Using 1 SS pipe and Hailea 28A to chiller 2 tanks..

----------


## veggie

My canisters &amp; co2


Bro stormhawk, this is my glass partition tank with SS pipe. 




This is my main tank


This is my bottom tank


This is my whole setup

----------


## Sgguppylover

Nice shrimp racks.If only the photographs are much more detailed....

----------


## Marlinsons

Amazing man! Just amazing. How do you guys with so many tank manage all them. Salute to all. 

Well done! I envy you guys.....

----------


## newlife

bro veggie should spend some time tidy up the wirings...

----------


## sirbast

Hi Seniors,

After reading through the threads, i am still a bit lost on the SS pipes cooling 2 tanks.

Just by running the chilled water through the SS pipes in tank 1 and the inlet and outlet in tank 2 is enough?

----------


## veggie

> bro veggie should spend some time tidy up the wirings...


Still waiting to reset the tank beside. After that then arrange.

----------


## veggie

> Hi Seniors,
> 
> After reading through the threads, i am still a bit lost on the SS pipes cooling 2 tanks.
> 
> Just by running the chilled water through the SS pipes in tank 1 and the inlet and outlet in tank 2 is enough?


Hi bro sirbast,
Ok for the SS pipe act like a chilling coil for the tank. As the cold water pass through the pipe it will relese the coldness to the tank, so the pipe is just like a hose so it travel longer to reach the main tank. Hope you can understand I am not good in giving explanation. Lol....

----------


## veggie

> Nice shrimp racks.If only the photographs are much more detailed....


Lol... I am using iPhone to take pic. That why it blur

----------


## veggie

> Amazing man! Just amazing. How do you guys with so many tank manage all them. Salute to all. 
> 
> Well done! I envy you guys.....


Haha.... My CO is making alot of noise already. Btw I still got a little helper to help me feed my shrimps, in the evening she will bug me to feed my shrimps and it the time I spend some time with her. ( family bonding )

----------


## sirbast

> Hi bro sirbast,
> Ok for the SS pipe act like a chilling coil for the tank. As the cold water pass through the pipe it will relese the coldness to the tank, so the pipe is just like a hose so it travel longer to reach the main tank. Hope you can understand I am not good in giving explanation. Lol....


Thanks Bro Veggie,
Ok, i see. So tank 1 is only chilled by the coil and nothing else? Can i use Canister Filter for tank 1 or am i restricted to sponge filters?

----------


## jas crs

> Yes it will be enough to chill 2 tank. Btw yes I am still using SS pipe for my set up


Thanks. luckily, i saw your thread about ss pipe. It really solved my problem. i just need to get ss pipe and some piping.

----------


## veggie

> Thanks Bro Veggie,
> Ok, i see. So tank 1 is only chilled by the coil and nothing else? Can i use Canister Filter for tank 1 or am i restricted to sponge filters?


Bro sirbast, as for me I am running 3 tanks with 3 canisters and 1 pump. So which mean per tank they have their own canister. As for the main tank I am running 1 canister on it own and 1 pump for the chiller system. But if you wan to use sponge filter it ok too. That what bro eviltrain is doing.

----------


## sirbast

> Bro sirbast, as for me I am running 3 tanks with 3 canisters and 1 pump. So which mean per tank they have their own canister. As for the main tank I am running 1 canister on it own and 1 pump for the chiller system. But if you wan to use sponge filter it ok too. That what bro eviltrain is doing.


Thanks a lot for the info!!! Hope to see more awesome pictures from you!!  :Smile:

----------


## darrentyl

Don't follow his method. I been to his place after seeing make me lagi more blur.

Haha..

You go and count his number of canisters. From what I know he might want to buy somemore. Hehe..




> Thanks Bro Veggie,
> Ok, i see. So tank 1 is only chilled by the coil and nothing else? Can i use Canister Filter for tank 1 or am i restricted to sponge filters?

----------


## veggie

> Don't follow his method. I been to his place after seeing make me lagi more blur.
> 
> Haha..
> 
> You go and count his number of canisters. From what I know he might want to buy somemore. Hehe..


Wahaha..... I am Singaporean mah kiasu. More media better, it just like other bro who use pre filter. For me I just use canister as perfilter only mah.... So bro Darren when you setting up new tank? Keke....

----------


## sirbast

> Don't follow his method. I been to his place after seeing make me lagi more blur.
> 
> Haha..
> 
> You go and count his number of canisters. From what I know he might want to buy somemore. Hehe..


Whose method? Bro Veggie or Eviltrain? I am not thinking of a rack, maybe just 2 tanks. haha.

----------


## avex30

> Don't follow his method. I been to his place after seeing make me lagi more blur.
> 
> Haha..
> 
> You go and count his number of canisters. From what I know he might want to buy somemore. Hehe..


Wahahaha hmm same same his engineer very complicated.....

----------


## veggie

> Wahahaha hmm same same his engineer very complicated.....


Wahaha..... Just ihs only

----------


## Noobz

Wah must drop by and see your setup one of this day bro.

----------


## darrentyl

Bro, his is call re-engineering Liao.




> Wahahaha hmm same same his engineer very complicated.....

----------


## friend688

Hi friend,

I'm looking at similar set up at home. I wish to keep some Mosura and KK shrimps line. 
Please sms me to chat. 

Regards
Tam
96818811

----------


## veggie

> Wah must drop by and see your setup one of this day bro.


Haha.... Later you blame me I poison you how??? Lol....

----------


## Noobz

> Haha.... Later you blame me I poison you how??? Lol....


you already did  :Wink:  if not will not get the KKs from you. Haha

----------


## veggie

> you already did  if not will not get the KKs from you. Haha


Lol... Hope your Bkk doing fine.

----------


## friend688

Thanks Veggie. Nice chatting with you. We catch up again.

Tam

----------


## Noobz

> Lol... Hope your Bkk doing fine.


Thanks bro they are doing fine except they always hide in the tank and I got a hard time finding them. Every day got to search and count them to know that they are doing fine. Haha.

----------


## veggie

Ok here is some pic of my plants in my rack.

My partition tank




My crimson tank





My Japan crs

----------


## veggie

Will try to post my new rack soon

----------


## titusxc

Hi bro..really impressed and motivated by your setup. Shall get more advise from you when im ready to partition my 2ft tank in few months =) 

Keep updating ^^ been enjoying your thread!

Sent from G~Mi's Note

----------


## veggie

> Hi bro..really impressed and motivated by your setup. Shall get more advise from you when im ready to partition my 2ft tank in few months =) 
> 
> Keep updating ^^ been enjoying your thread!
> 
> Sent from G~Mi's Note


Thanks bro, I am happy to help if you have any question pm me will try my best to help you out. Btw I still have 2 more pcs of dw with mini fissden bought from bro james still in my holding tank for my new rack. Really ihs to reset my old tank but still alot of shrimplet in it. So have to wait for 1 mth to let it grow bigger then transfer to my rack.

----------


## titusxc

Haha nice!!! My dw with mini pelia also have alot of shrimplets dun dare to move them to partition my current tank... Hopefully by then you hav more nice bkk so can get from you  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Sent from G~Mi's Note

----------


## veggie

> Haha nice!!! My dw with mini pelia also have alot of shrimplets dun dare to move them to partition my current tank... Hopefully by then you hav more nice bkk so can get from you 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from G~Mi's Note


Lol... Sure, btw you have get bkk from me before?

----------


## titusxc

Eh..never....but seen your post before  :Wink: 

Sent from G~Mi's Note

----------


## titusxc

Eh..never....but seen your post  :Wink: 

Sent from G~Mi's Note

----------


## newlife

Tony...this is a 3 feet or 2 feet?
Was it there when I was at your place?

----------


## veggie

> Eh..never....but seen your post 
> 
> Sent from G~Mi's Note


Ohh... Okok

----------


## veggie

> Tony...this is a 3 feet or 2 feet?
> Was it there when I was at your place?


no haven't setup yet when you collect the crimson PBL from me

----------


## newlife

Good spirit...
Nice tank set up...

----------


## HeMan

Bro , i like the way you tied your moss on the bio rings , just like some kind of hand roll sushi . Hehe

----------


## veggie

Hi all long time no update liao. Nothing much to share now cause not more new setup.  :Sad:  But going to reset my 1.4 years old tank soon. Maybe change to another 3 tier rack if my CO allow. Hehe.... 
So just to share with you all my shrimps now. 

Ebi9999 Bds ( not PBL ask the breeder said so )

This is the best pcs I like most. 


Will upload more tonight. Cheers guys....

----------


## gryphon

"another 3 tier rack"  :Shocked: 
Hope your CO approves  :Angel:

----------


## huizhong

very nice shrimps!!!

----------


## jialuvqr

Very nice bro! hope u can start another rack  :Wink: 

Jeff here

----------


## newlife

Bro...very nice....Even though not PBL
This breeder has good nice quality shrimps...

This thread deserve a 5 star...

----------


## titusxc

> Hi all long time no update liao. Nothing much to share now cause not more new setup.  But going to reset my 1.4 years old tank soon. Maybe change to another 3 tier rack if my CO allow. Hehe.... 
> So just to share with you all my shrimps now. 
> 
> Ebi9999 Bds ( not PBL ask the breeder said so )
> 
> This is the best pcs I like most. 
> 
> 
> Will upload more tonight. Cheers guys....


Nice bds bro. Let me know if you are setting new rack, I can help! Hahaha

----------


## veggie

> Nice bds bro. Let me know if you are setting new rack, I can help! Hahaha


Haha... Why not a extra hands to help I am more then happy. Btw sad sia I have used up my tapatalk free photo sharing now have to buy but that time download this is using my wife credit card. And now she don't want me to know the password. ;( have to buy her dinner tomorrow to make her happy then can buy the app. So guys hang on cheers.....

----------


## Noobz

> Part of your living room is like gallery of shrimp tanks. Very good for de-stress after a long day at work.


Agree what you say bro. Bro Tony's shrimp see already not only de-stress but also will drool. lol.

----------


## veggie

> Agree what you say bro. Bro Tony's shrimp see already not only de-stress but also will drool. lol.


Lol.... Bro don't push me too high up later hit the celling then painful man. There are more hidden dragon here which never post their setup and shrimps. Mine is only small fly.

----------


## veggie

As promise here is the rest of the shrimps in my house now. 

Crimson PRL
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1337938853.765968.jpg
Panda
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1337939040.722226.jpg
Wine red panda
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1337939140.164132.jpg 
My crimson PBL ( too bad they are in a breeding net now no place to house them )
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1337939234.730582.jpg

----------


## newlife

I have place to house them...
Bring them to me..

----------


## veggie

> I have place to house them...
> Bring them to me..


Wah!!! You got how many tanks sia? Sell some many setup liao still can keep so many kind ar? Sulate you man. Lol.....

----------


## newlife

> Wah!!! You got how many tanks sia? Sell some many setup liao still can keep so many kind ar? Sulate you man. Lol.....


Haha...
Got tanks but no shrimp mah...

----------


## veggie

> Haha...
> Got tanks but no shrimp mah...


Lol.... No shrimps but still see you selling shrimps ley. Btw nice panda you have there

----------


## pgm iv

Any new BTO?

----------


## jovinceino

Bro veggie, very nice setup. My turn to get poisoned by this thread.

----------


## Daryl Low Junrui

Hey Veggie, am trying to set up a rack similar to yours and had couple of questions. Tried to PM you but don't qualify. Trouble you to send me a PM if you don't mind? Thanks!

----------

